# How Did I Loose Quill Travel? (pm-940m-pdf)



## Dan_S (Feb 29, 2016)

Last night while working on a project, I noticed I was only getting 3.9" of quill travel instead of the 5" I normally get. 

Before I start pulling the head apart, anyone got any ideas what might be wrong?


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 29, 2016)

I assume you checked the depth stop?  8^)  If so, what kind of mill is it?
Edit: read the title of the post and figured it out all by myself...


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 29, 2016)

There might be a chip stuck in the quill rack and pinion.


----------



## Dan_S (Feb 29, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> There might be a chip stuck in the quill rack and pinion.



I was wondering if maybe something came loose in the power down feed stop mechanism, because it feels almost like I'm hitting a hard stop, and it repeats to within 0.001" according to the digital readout. I'd expect a chip to have a little give in it. I'll look it over some more tonight if i get the chance.


----------



## JR49 (Mar 1, 2016)

Dan, If you added a spacer or even a washer to the top of the spindle, make sure the OD is no larger than the female part of the splines on the spindle.  During that last inch of down travel, the top of the spindle drops into the mating spline on the quill.  If you use a washer or spacer between the top of spindle and the tightening nuts with to large a OD, it stops the spindle from dropping that last inch.  Hope this helps,  JR49


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 1, 2016)

I forgot I moved mine last week, next day there i was wondering why in the ###### I couldn't go through aluminum...


----------



## kf4zht (Mar 1, 2016)

JR49 said:


> Dan, If you added a spacer or even a washer to the top of the spindle, make sure the OD is no larger than the female part of the splines on the spindle.  During that last inch of down travel, the top of the spindle drops into the mating spline on the quill.  If you use a washer or spacer between the top of spindle and the tightening nuts with to large a OD, it stops the spindle from dropping that last inch.  Hope this helps,  JR49



I did this on my 727. Needed a spacer on the collets and used a stack of washers. When I realized the issue I made one out of a bit of scrap pipe and the issue went away.


----------



## Dan_S (Mar 2, 2016)

Hopefully I'll get a chance to look at this tonight, I was going to do it last night but a sinus migraine knocked me on my butt.


----------



## Dan_S (Mar 2, 2016)

You guys where right, it was this centering sleeve I made a few months back!


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 2, 2016)

Good catch Dan!


----------



## Dan_S (Mar 3, 2016)

wrmiller said:


> Good catch Dan!



it's close to maybe 0.030" to large.


----------

